# Metallurgy and Mechanics of Welding



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 يونيو 2015)

[h=1]Metallurgy and Mechanics of Welding[/h]

​[h=2][/h][h=2]Product Details[/h]


[*=center]*Series: ISTE (Book 318)*
[*=center]*Hardcover: 512 pages*
[*=center]*Publisher: Wiley-ISTE; 1 edition (December 15, 2008)*
[*=center]*Language: English*
[*=center]*ISBN-10: 1848210388*
[*=center]*ISBN-13: 978-1848210387*
[*=center]*Product Dimensions: 6.5 x 9.5 inches*

*This book offers a comprehensive overview on the subject of welding. Written by a group of expert contributors, the book covers all welding methods, from traditional to high-energy plasmas and lasers.?The reference presents joint welding, stainless steel welding, aluminum welding, welding in the nuclear industry, and all aspects of welding quality control.*
*
*
*Download*
*
*
*HERE*​


----------

